# New Spoken Word Pieces i'm happy to share with yeuh



## beersalt (Oct 31, 2017)

Recently uploaded a few new tracks to my soundcloud. My profile was getting pretty outdated, but I am now in the process of sharing the works I have come up with since living full-time on the road. More will be coming soon*

Hope y'all enjoy*


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll check em out today :> You gonna perform at Andy's spoken word jam?


----------



## beersalt (Nov 2, 2017)

@Cornelius Vango You know it!!


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (Nov 3, 2017)

Love !!!!


----------



## beersalt (Nov 8, 2017)

<3 <3 @Erinn Oface


----------

